# Missing My Childhood Friends



## FSKK (Nov 6, 2013)

I grew up in a house that has always loved dogs, particularly the beautiful German Shepherds!
I grew up with my grandparents and parents in the same house- and my grandfather had 7 German Shepherds! I remember every evening he would go on a walk (we live in a huge house with lots of land) and his companions following him all around. We had a sign on gate - Beware of Dogs, not because they were dangerous but because there were too many of them and you never know what can happen! And I still remember neighbors would always want to see who these people were with so many dogs!
This is one of the memories I've carried on with me- because shortly after that my grandfather passed away, and within a year and a half my childhood buddies/pets passed away too. 
I guess dogs are more loyal than any human can ever be, they all died of heartbreak I suppose. The first one to go was Rani, the first German Shepherd we brought in to the house.. and one by one they all left.
I still remember Peggy, the one I named died in my arms.. and 18 years on I still think of those days and smile and miss my grandfather and his walks with our dogs!
We've had dogs since then, a poodle, springer spaniel, pomerenian and a rottweiler and I have love them so much.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I bet they are all with your grandfather going for walks and playing. Thanks for sharing your memories.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Beautiful memories.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

That is beautiful :3


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pictures and your memories. I agree they are all w/ your grandfather walking and enjoying themselvs.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I think this is the time of year for remembering. I am feeling nostalgic myself right now. My parents have both passed away and holidays feel a little empty. I suppose my parents felt the same way I do now after they lost their parents. Kind of sad to think of...sorry for being such a downer...


----------

